# MTG results!!!



## reining girl

i use infuism and that works wonders, duchess's mane has probably grown a good 5 inches since i started using it wich was in march i think.


----------



## nldiaz66

ok, here is my arabian,I put mtg on him everyday for a week then about 3 times a week after that,the first pic is from back in Oct. and the second is from jan. he had sweet itch, but look at his mane.


----------



## RacePony007

wow that is a fairly dramatic effect!


----------



## morganshow11

Is there a place to get MTG at?


----------



## lovinmylife

Shapleys

This is amazing stuff for lots of skin/hair problems


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

I got my bottle at my local tack shop... near the bathing stuff.


morganshow11 said:


> Is there a place to get MTG at?


----------



## nldiaz66

yeah I got mine from a local feed store, you can also find it at Tractor Supply near the bath stuff


Anybody else have pictures?


----------



## morganshow11

Thanks will it say MTG on it or will it say something else?
ive heard that it smells of rotten bacon is it true?
and how much does it usually run for?


----------



## Vidaloco

The large 32 ounce will run from $10-16. Its made by Shapley's and looks like this-










Yes, it does smell bad I think its the sulfur in it. Honestly I love MTG when I have a horse with a skin problem. If its just hair growth I prefer any hair oil type product which will be much cheaper. 
I use some that you can get at most Walmarts or drugstores called Africas best herbal oil. Its around $2-3 for 8 oz. I just work it into the dry ends. I wash it out before each application just like your suppose to do with the MTG. I also use infusium 23 leave in conditioner (human product) after their baths.


----------



## Vidaloco

I don't have a before photo but here is Vida's mane from the use of the infusium and the hair oil. It doesn't break off nearly as much as it used to. 
The MTG did clear up her dandruff. She no longer has the white flaky stuff at the base of her tail and mane.


----------



## morganshow11

Thanks for your information vidiloco.


----------



## Audra0729

I always have a bottle or 2 of MTG in my tack box.
I used it when my horse itched all the hair off his butt and I use it on my Clyde's feet when she gets Scratches. it's extremely versatile.
and I've noticed that it does, in fact smell, it stays on my hands for a bit after I use it.


----------



## nldiaz66

I always use gloves(like the ones doctors wear) when putting MTG on my horses.It's very hard to get the smell off.You can get them at walmart.


----------



## Vidaloco

My husband uses MTG regularly on his horse Sassafras (Fras) Her mane and tail used to be pretty scraggly. Sorry I don't have any before photos, you'll just have to trust me, it has done wonders.


----------



## Britt

I use MTG on my horses a lot. Don't have any pictures, but it's worked wonders for me. Especially on my horses tails. They're so much longer and thicker now...

I prsonally love the smell of MTG... it makes me crave bacon... Lol.


----------



## reining girl

I like the infuism. It does not smell nasty and it does not make the hari oily, you dont have to wash it out. And it is cheaper. You can buy it at wal mart or local store.


----------



## Shadow157

I love mtg, although i dont use it consistently, it has worked very well for shadow, ill try to get some pics up later. 

Vidaloco- I noticed in the second pic you actually have a bottle of MTG on the porch behind the horse lol.... just being observant ;-)


----------



## Audra0729

Britt said:


> I personally love the smell of MTG... it makes me crave bacon... Lol.


lol. i'll have to remember that and see if it makes me think of bacon...


shadow- that's EXTREMELY observant. the bottle is even out of focus. good eyes!



I'll be making a trip to wal-mart for some gloves, *shakes head* i have no idea why I didn't think of it before, I used gloves when I was using Koppertox on my horses hooves cuz it's green, smelly, sticky and likes to stain.


----------



## boxer

lemon juice works really well to nutralise and get rid of smells on hands


----------



## nrhareiner




----------



## ridesapaintedpony

Toby has rubbed off some of his forelock. What would the rest of you suggest I use? The MTG?


----------



## Mary

Help please! My horse seems to react to MTG on his tail. The skin becomes flaky. Big flakes! I have read so many posts about the wonders of MTG. Any suggestions? His mane and tail need to grow. THANKS!


----------



## kchfuller

i will have to try the infusium- MTG works but it SMELLS and make my horses tails greasy ... but if the infusium works as well and has better "side affects" im down to try it!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

Mary i would try the infusium if your horse is having adverse effects. It works just as well.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I LOVE MTG!!!! In the begining of last summer I wanted chance to have that western look when I was decideing on what to do with her.. Well Obviously I chose hunter jumper since we both enjoyed that more but I cut her tail WAYYY to short .. since she has some appy in her, her hair comes back slow. 
Before MTG









Then After [green dot is where it use to be]








and YES that is my horse playing with a plastic container  Sorry for the quality - it was from a video.


----------



## AlmagroN

i need to try this on my broodmare. her mane is so short and thin


----------



## RacePony007

VICTORY IS MINE!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!! I finally got some MTG and I'm gonna use it on my horse on Sunday! He's probably spun out by now, I've been on a 2 week horse-free vacation and he's been on a 2 week ride-free vacation! This should be fun! But I'm trying to grow his mowhawk out! I'm trying to restart his mane!


----------



## Jillyann

MTG works SO well! But the smell of it makes my tummy turn! =(


----------

